# Bedford Autodrome Performance driving day - 20th July 2015



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I'm hopefully booking my first Trackday for the 20th July at Bedford Autodrome and thought I'd share a quick post in case any one else would like to join!

Bedford Autodrome is a long track with Huge runoffs and not many barriers, great for novices! The day is run by MSV and costs are as follows;

Car & Driver £159 *now £143.10*
Additional driver £25
Passenger £10
Helmet hire £10

The more the merrier and would love to see some other TT's flying about too!

http://www.msvtrackdays.com/car/calendar/2015/july/20-ba-gen.aspx

Dependant on the numbers we may also be able to get 10% discount (5+ cars) and use of a garage/garages.

*UPDATE:*

Right it's all set up guys, I've booked my place! 

Call 0843 453 3000 and book under the group name... *Audi TT* (such imagination!)

Hopefully we can get at least 5 of us!

*Booked:*

1. NickG
2. Jenny H
3. Von Twinzig
4. Impact Bumpers 1 (Name?)
5. FoSsMaN
6. Spaceman10
7. TTRS FB Member (Name?)
8.

*Interested:*
1. Adamccc
2. Denty
3. 
4.
5.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Nick, I could be up for this. I run an annual trackday for the Porsche forum through MSV at Snetterton, they give 10% discount to clubs and forums that can get more than 5 cars booked at the event. Worth an ask.

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Might be worth an ask if i can get a few more then!

I'll drop them an email and see what they say.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Had a look on the MSV Website and have seen details of the group bookings;

http://www.msvtrackdays.com/car/group-booking-enquiries.aspx

I've sent them an email and will see what they say.

It would be brilliant if we could get a group of us, so if you're interested then drop a post on here!


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I am interested in going if you are allowing Mk 2's 
Being the same wkend/ day after EvenTT might put some people off though ?
Jenny


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> I am interested in going if you are allowing Mk 2's
> Being the same wkend/ day after EvenTT might put some people off though ?
> Jenny


Mk 1, Mk2... 7..15 i'm not fussed!  Doesn't even have to be a TT in my eyes, it'd just be a good opportunity to socialise with fellow forum members and talk cars!

That may well be an issue then for some, i'll be going anyway and if we do get a few of us and it goes well, i'd be happy to organise another in the future but with more notice and with less of a calendar clash!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

MSV have replied and confirmed they can take group booking on this one.

Details for a group booking are as follows;


> *5 Drivers or more*
> A garage free of charge as a base for you and your club/group.
> 10% discount for all customers
> 
> ...


So lets see what we can get, as said even if there's only 2 people going i'll still be there and happy to meet on the day.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm in.

Nick....give them a call and set up a booking reference, something like "Audi TT" if the guys then phone in quoting the reference rather than booking on line, MSV will keep a tally and apply the discount and benefits once the levels have been reached. Works well. Must book by phone though otherwise it doesn't work.

By the same token I'm running a day at Snetterton on the 14th August. I'll post up the info under a separate thread.

VT


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm in. 
Cant do Snetterton 14th August though as already booked in at Rockingham that day
Jenny


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Right it's all set up guys, I've booked my place! 

Call 0843 453 3000 and book under the group name... Audi TT (such imagination!)

Hopefully we can get at least 5 of us!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Bump for those who may have missed this yesterday!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Pre-payday bump!!

VT and Jenny, have you had a chance to book as yet?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Will book it on Friday 
Jenny


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Will be done this week, now that I know my harnesses are going to fit :wink:

VT


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

My place has been booked  
Jenny


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Booked.









VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice one guys!

That's 3 booked, two more and we get a nice discount!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Nick, can I post the day on my Impact Bumpers forum? Some track guys there.

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Definitely VT no reason not to!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Posted in the forum trackday section. Their problem will be the 101dB limit. Let's see.

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks VT! Hopefully we'll get some further interest now


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

The thing I find disappointing is that a good percentage of owners on here have modified their cars to improve performance, and the one super safe place they can test them out is on a track like Bedford. All the cars, and that's a controlled number, are travelling in the same direction, all the trees, lamp posts and ditches have been removed. There are strict rules on overtaking and the event is not timed so you can't race. It's the perfect place to check out how the car works in a pretty safe environment.

Dyno days normally get a a good turn out, but all they give you is a number which will be bigger or smaller than the blokes around you on the given day. Quite possibly the ultimate willy waving exercise. Surely owners buy these things to drive and modify them so they drive better.

I think it's the title "Trackday" that puts people off. They think is like BTCC on TV with door handle rubbing and paint swapping, when nothing could be further from the truth.

Wonder how to get more owners on track where they can safely explore their cars ability? Any thoughts?

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

It's a very strange situation. I assume that for a lot of people their only experience of public cars on a track would be at a show e.g. Trax at silverstone, Japfest etc. and are put off by what they see... As would I be! In these scenarios where people buy a 20 minute slot, you get drivers who want to take full advantage of their time on track and hence push flat out straight away. Cold cars, cold drivers and unknown circuits cause mistakes and result in incidents.

On a trackday this isn't the case, as you know far better then me VT, 20 minutes isn't anywhere near enough time to get into a rhythm where you can even begin to push and a trackday gives you this warm up time safe in the knowledge you have plenty of laps left throughout the day!

Combine with the above, the fact that you don't have anywhere near as much of an "audience" as at a show. It's an inevitably that with 100's of people watching a public track session an element of showing off will occur, again, leading to incidents. A fine example of this can be found on YouTube, the majority of fail videos regarding the Nurburgring will be at "Brunnchen" aka YouTube Corner!! Is it a coincidence that this has the biggest spectator area of the whole track... Probably not!

In summary, echoing VTs comments, a day at a track such a Bedford with few obsticles and huge runoffs, is far safer then putting your foot down on the road. If you're looking to see what your TT can do after your personal performance modifications, there really isn't a better place to do it!


----------



## adamccc (Feb 24, 2014)

+1 for being interested Nick - If I can get my brakes sorted in the next week or so I've get booked in


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Gents, you may not be aware, but there have been at least two track days organised by members on here in the past, both of which were well attended. In fact I took great delight at Bedford one year ('12) in spanking one of the Mk1 BTs running about 70 brake more than me (OK, only by 1.5 seconds, and only during the warm-up laps; in the actual timed lap I fluffed the 2nd-to-last corner and FUBAR'd my time :? ). Was a great day and I think we all had a lot of fun.

Personally, I won't be attending this one for several reasons. Notice is a little short, and I did it last time partly because my tyres were on the way out anyway, so giving them a good send-off at Bedford seemed reasonable. But there's life in my current set yet and I'd like to keep it that way. For a little longer, at least.

Would probably do one more, probably at Bedford because, as you say, the run-offs are huge (I know...  ) and it is indeed an excellent opportunity to thwap up & down the gears without looking out for blues & twos.

Hope y'all have a cracking day. I expect lots of pics, similar to this, and my footer. 









Hmmm... how did that mud splatter get there...


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

adamccc said:


> +1 for being interested Nick - If I can get my brakes sorted in the next week or so I've get booked in


Great to hear Adam, I'll add you to the interested list!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Mondo said:


> Gents, you may not be aware, but there have been at least two track days organised by members on here in the past, both of which were well attended. In fact I took great delight at Bedford one year ('12) in spanking one of the Mk1 BTs running about 70 brake more than me (OK, only by 1.5 seconds, and only during the warm-up laps; in the actual timed lap I fluffed the 2nd-to-last corner and FUBAR'd my time :? ). Was a great day and I think we all had a lot of fun.
> 
> Personally, I won't be attending this one for several reasons. Notice is a little short, and I did it last time partly because my tyres were on the way out anyway, so giving them a good send-off at Bedford seemed reasonable. But there's life in my current set yet and I'd like to keep it that way. For a little longer, at least.
> 
> ...


As you say, it's definitely short notice, so can appreciate for some it's not doable! Even then, it's good to know who would be interested otherwise, as if it goes well I'll organise another in the future with more notice!

Thanks Mondo, I'm sure it will be a good one! I'll be taking a camera for a few shots, hopefully none with mud on the side though! :lol:


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Getting some interest from the impact bumpers forum. One guy just ordered an exhaust insert so he could make the noise limit. Two other guys also promising. We'll see.

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

That sounds quite promising then VT!

Less than 3 weeks now... Trying hard not to count in "sleeps" like an excited child at Christmas!!


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I would love to come to this but my engine is dismantled waiting for parts from across the pond.
Unfortunately it's too far away just to come and watch
Have a great day [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Graham


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Grahamstt said:


> I would love to come to this but my engine is dismantled waiting for parts from across the pond.
> Unfortunately it's too far away just to come and watch
> Have a great day [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Graham


 Next time then, once she's together again and had a good run in! :wink:


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

One confirmed booking from my other forum, another being noise tested to try and make the limit. That will make 5 

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Fantastic!! 

Nice one VT, I might try another post on Facebook TT forum page, can't hurt!

Do you have a forum name I can add to the list?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

There is one possible from the RS owners facebook forum. Will bump it up again later


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing an RS, never had a chance to look at one properly!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

2 weeks to go and we now have 4 confirmed bookings!

One more to go and the price will reduce to £143.10!!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll shake up my other lot.

VT


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Had one eye on this but now going on holiday


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Matt B said:



> Had one eye on this but now going on holiday


Yeah... to Bedford!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Mondo said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Had one eye on this but now going on holiday
> ...


Definitely not a holiday!! :lol:


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi Nick, 
Please Add me to the list, booked this morning 

Mark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

FoSsMaN said:


> Hi Nick,
> Please Add me to the list, booked this morning
> 
> Mark
> ...


Great Mark, glad you are coming.
Look forward to seeing you there 
Jenny


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Can not wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Top man!! And welcome to the Forum, look forward to seeing you there! :lol:


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

You to mate, my first time on track as well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denty (Feb 14, 2014)

I think i could make it.... Would like to be there.

Will know by thursday and ill book it in if possible...


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Denty said:


> I think i could make it.... Would like to be there.
> 
> Will know by thursday and ill book it in if possible...


Brilliant! 

Hopefully starting to get a good crowd of us then!


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

I would LOVE to come but my car is poorly at moment !

Exhaust manifold gasket or manifold needs doing - not sure till they take it apart - Rocker cover gasket needs doing and maybe thermostat !

So as much as i would dearly love to take it round the track - i am frightened i might break it !!

Nick G you are in my area though and Boruki, we should all meet up some time !

Jo x


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

We appear to have been moved! :lol:



jojo.f said:


> I would LOVE to come but my car is poorly at moment !
> 
> Exhaust manifold gasket or manifold needs doing - not sure till they take it apart - Rocker cover gasket needs doing and maybe thermostat !
> 
> ...


Always up for a local meet!


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

I am trying to work some thing out so I can come to this.
Looks like it going to be a good day.
Another rs to add to the list

Phil


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Great to hear Phil!!

I'll add you to the interest list for now!


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Would be great to have you Phil, hope you can make it mate, will be another car to add to the growing
list that will be lapping me all day...Lol


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: think I'm going to have to get used to that feeling too!

We currently have 2 Mk1s that's are on serious diets and highly modified, 2 Mk2s and a Porsche I believe!! A nice bit of variety!


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

First time out we have a good excuse mate, and i'm sticking
to that story, but at some point I will need a new one :lol:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Don't know about that guys but it holds it own lol.
They are great days, done a couple this year already.
Watch of for Jen she's great, lovely rs.
Also sounds like some nice cars going

Phil


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Anyone stopping over the night before?
Jenny


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Not me Jen, I am only 1 1/2 hours away 

Phil


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm lucky enough to be only 40 minutes up the road!


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Me too, just over an hour away, will take a steady coast down
to conserve fuel, as I'm sure will burn enough on track..


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Is there a fuel station near the track

Phil


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Spaceman10 said:


> Not me Jen, I am only 1 1/2 hours away
> 
> Phil


The way you drive, Phil, you might want to stay overnight at the track... :-*


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

It's not looking like there's anywhere too close that does "99" so probably worth filling up well on route :?

I might fill a couple of 5l cans if I remember, for emergency use!


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mondo my man how you doing mate  
Hope the beast is running well 

I not to far away and a early start is good for me.
I sure I fine some where near by to fill up or take some 5lt cans.

Phil


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Shell garage about 3 miles away. Petrol at track too but expensive


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Not me Jen, I am only 1 1/2 hours away
> 
> Phil


Motorway traffic is not good on Monday mornings so stopping at the pub in Milton Ernest. Good excuse


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Jen

3 miles away sound good to me 

Did you use much when you went be for

Phil


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> Shell garage about 3 miles away. Petrol at track too but expensive


Ahhh that's good to know then thanks!! Shan't bother with the fuel cans in that case!


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi Jen
> 
> 3 miles away sound good to me
> 
> ...


Used a full tank and about 1/4 of the next one Phil. Gets down to single figures  
Jenny


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds good Jen,

So tank in the morning, pop to the garage at dinner time to fill up for the after noon :wink:

Phil


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Sounds good Jen,
> 
> So tank in the morning, pop to the garage at dinner time to fill up for the after noon :wink:
> 
> Phil


If you come in on the A14 then A6 you will pass the shell garage about 3/4 miles before the circuit. Last time I went it was closed as they were refurbing it, but it should be open again by now. I will try to find out.
Everyone beware of the Speed cameras around Milton Ernest, a lot of people have been caught by them, coming and going to the Autodrome.
Jenny


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Cheers Jenny good to know, will be careful with the camera's.

Mark


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Spaceman10 said:


> Mondo my man how you doing mate
> Hope the beast is running well  ...


Hey Phil, yeah things are good here. The beast is taking a bit of a rest at the moment, with the NS rear seat and rear 3/4 panel out, in prep' for fitting my amp. Can't travel 3-up like that, so it's sitting in the garage more often than not these days. :?

Enjoy the track day. I'll come to the next one for sure. Bedford is good fun, the run-off areas a mahoosive and it's just so much fun to thrash the @rse off your pride & joy without risking your license. 

I expect lots of pics/reports from the day.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Glad your car ok mate and your doing alright, what a shame you could not make this one, may be next time.

I really looking forward to this now, I been looking at the track on YouTube and i like the look off big run offs

Phil


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

This time next week....


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Exciting times mate


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I am all excited now


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Just to let you all know I have book the track day today.
So roll on next Monday 

Can't wait 

Phil


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just to let you all know I have book the track day today.
> So roll on next Monday
> ...


Great news!!! 

I certainly am now, got her back tonight from wheel alignment, just need to do a quick oil change and i'm good to go!

Maybe some of you track-bred lot could provide a little checklist of things to check this week... and maybe a list of stuff to remember to bring on the day? 

.... please!


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Mine is in tomorrow having bypass pipes fitted, so lots more noise I hope  
Having oil changed and alignment checked too.

I always take a tyre pressure gauge and pump, some oil and money for petrol. 
I don't bother with tools because I wouldn't know how to use them anyway  
Don't forget driving license :!: 
Jenny


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi nick

It is great news can't wait.

Well this my list.
1 helmet 
2 long sleeve top.
3 coat just In case (you never know) 
4 Driving licence.
5 Food and lots to drink.
6 Bring money for fuel 

Car 
1 check oil and water.
2 check wheel nuts
3 Check all over the car for for lose things 
4 check tyre pressures 
5 top up with fuel

Have a great day with good friends 
Hope this helps

Phil


----------



## andy68 (Aug 22, 2010)

Just to add to list above

Tyre pressure gauge, will need adjusting throughout the day.
Extra oil and coolant, better to be safe than sorry.
Basic tool kit, hoses popping off etc.

Most important thing to remember,HAVE FUN


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just to let you all know I have book the track day today.
> So roll on next Monday
> ...


That's great news Phil, great to have you along mate.

Mark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Great lists and notes everyone on what to bring /do etc..

All being noted down....cheers

Mark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi mark

Thanks mate really looking forward to the day and to meet every one 
Just hope the weather is good 

Phil


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Brilliant lists thanks guys!

Looking forward to hearing the TTRS's then, as I say, I've not really seen one before and I'm sure they're mental!

Bedford weather for Monday is currently... WET!! But plenty of time to change before then!


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nick, 
Hope it's changes to fine weather, but if not I sure it will still be fun.
Is it just me and Jen with the rs

Phil


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lets hope so!!

I believe we have 2 TTRS as you say, 2 Mk1 track projects the Mk2 TTS and an air cooled Porsche as far as i'm aware! A nice variety i'd say.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds great nick 
Good set of cars 

Looking like a great day

Phil


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Weather forecast link for Bedford Autodrome
http://www.myweather2.com/Motor-Racing/ ... drome.aspx

Jenny
x


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Great set of cars, looking forward to seeing them all in action, but got to say always had a soft spot for a Porsche.

That rain will certainly make things interesting, but plenty of time for it to change.

Mark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Another day down and another day closer to the track day 

Phil


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Another day down and another day closer to the track day
> 
> Phil


6 more sleeps Phil  
Jenny


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yer not long Jen.

Really looking forward to it now. 

Phil


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Final pieces of the puzzle tonight... Brake fluid change and oil change... now shes ready, better get myself ready!! :lol:

Also, 27°C and sunny... I'll take that


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Confirmation email in today!! 

A nice discount too, £15.90... Should helps pay for one session's worth of fuel!! :lol:


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Got mine as well 
Panic stations this morning though. Thought my car was broken but it was a stone wedged between caliper and disc. Made a horrendous noise. All good now though


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Have fun and be safe peeps :mrgreen:


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Jenny H said:


> Got mine as well
> Panic stations this morning though. Thought my car was broken but it was a stone wedged between caliper and disc. Made a horrendous noise. All good now though


Its amazing how bad a small stone can sound
When trapped, glad all well now 

Mark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

NickG said:


> Confirmation email in today!!
> 
> A nice discount too, £15.90... Should helps pay for one session's worth of fuel!! :lol:


Got mine this morning too, it's getting close  I'm nervous & excited all an the same time, roll on Monday.

27c you say and long sleeves, and I guess no air con running to gain that last BHP.

Mark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Warranty_Void said:


> Have fun and be safe peeps :mrgreen:


Cheers, will do and hope to see you next time 

Mark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Nick - can you put me on the list for potentially next time please?

Also is it possible to go and watch?

Thanks
Jo


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Take long sleeves in case but you might be allowed to wear short sleeves in a tin top car, with stock door cards if they are feeling nice. Seems to be a bit hit and miss with MSV on this rule.

If anyone is running a soft top they will need a full face helmet to have the hood down!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

jojo.f said:


> Nick - can you put me on the list for potentially next time please?
> 
> Also is it possible to go and watch?
> 
> ...


Of course i can, i'm fairly sure there will be more going forward!

I don't see why not, i've been to a few to watch before!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Rich196 said:


> Take long sleeves in case but you might be allowed to wear short sleeves in a tin top car, with stock door cards if they are feeling nice. Seems to be a bit hit and miss with MSV on this rule.
> 
> If anyone is running a soft top they will need a full face helmet to have the hood down!


I only have a full face helmet, i might be tempted to rent an open face helmet if its too hot though. Have already removed the visor but don't think this will help enough!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

NickG said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > Take long sleeves in case but you might be allowed to wear short sleeves in a tin top car, with stock door cards if they are feeling nice. Seems to be a bit hit and miss with MSV on this rule.
> ...


This is why I never remove the aircon. Its pretty miserable when its hot!


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Got my email to day as well, so all looking good 

Roll on Monday 

Phil


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Got myself a new T shirt specially for Monday :roll: 
Jenny
only joking


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> Got myself a new T shirt specially for Monday :roll:
> Jenny
> only joking


Even tho I'm not going that looks awesome Jenny!

J
xx


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice t shirt Jen lol 

Is Dave not taking the qs out for a run Jen.

Phil


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Jenny H said:


> Got myself a new T shirt specially for Monday :roll:
> Jenny
> only joking


I thought that was Dave's t shirt :mrgreen:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol lol lol


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> > Got myself a new T shirt specially for Monday :roll:
> ...


 There's always next time too


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Warranty_Void said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> > Got myself a new T shirt specially for Monday :roll:
> ...


I won't tell Dave you said that Andy :wink: 
Jenny


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Another RS has confirmed coming on Monday 
Its a lad from the Facebook RS owners group
Jenny


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> Another RS has confirmed coming on Monday
> Its a lad from the Facebook RS owners group
> Jenny


Is that a 2nd FB page RS owner?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

NickG said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> > Another RS has confirmed coming on Monday
> ...


No, the same one. Just letting you know he has confirmed the booking 
Jenny


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Ahh brilliant, that's 7 confirmed bookings then!

I'll try and contact them today to make sure we get a garage as i believe we are due one now!


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

NickG said:


> Ahh brilliant, that's 7 confirmed bookings then!
> 
> I'll try and contact them today to make sure we get a garage as i believe we are due one now!


Hope the weather is ok, some forecasts are saying rain


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

That sort of time are people looking to arrive, see sign on at 7.30am, but noise test needed first.

Mark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Sign on is 7.30 onwards but don't leave it too late as the queue gets long! You can get a breakfast if you want one.
The noise testing is done as you drive in so only takes a couple of minutes.


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Will aim to be at the Track for 7am, just to be safe 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys 
I am hoping to be there around 7am.

Not long now 

Phil


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

7am it is then! 

Just had a test fit with the helmet on...not good!! Head wedges on the ceiling!!

Guess I'll be running without the seat cushion then, or crushing my spine over the next 2 days!!


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol not good then nick lol  
I sure you will sort it or shrink your neck lol 

Phil


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

NickG said:


> 7am it is then!
> 
> Just had a test fit with the helmet on...not good!! Head wedges on the ceiling!!
> 
> Guess I'll be running without the seat cushion then, or crushing my spine over the next 2 days!!


Oh nooo, that's a devil mate, been meaning to do a test fit myself, seat on the floor time I suspect, don't want no head banging going on 

Mark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

It'll be fine, I'll do some tinkering tomorrow and take the seat base cushion out... It's over 3" thick so that'll help. I may then get a thin blue one made up for the future!


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi mark 
It's the head rest that the pain
It will feel like it's pushing your head forward
That's what happens in mine, but I come to live with it :-|

Phil


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Fitted one of my harnesses tonight. Nice and tight. Plenty of headroom. Must remember to shut the door first though otherwise I'm stuffed as I can't reach the door handle. :roll:

VT


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi mark
> It's the head rest that the pain
> It will feel like it's pushing your head forward
> That's what happens in mine, but I come to live with it :-|
> ...


Cheers Phil, I know what to expect now, sure I will get used to it then 

Mark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Von Twinzig said:


> Fitted one of my harnesses tonight. Nice and tight. Plenty of headroom. Must remember to shut the door first though otherwise I'm stuffed as I can't reach the door handle. :roll:
> 
> VT


If we see you in distress, promise no laughing,
Will happily shut it for you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

FoSsMaN said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> > Fitted one of my harnesses tonight. Nice and tight. Plenty of headroom. Must remember to shut the door first though otherwise I'm stuffed as I can't reach the door handle. :roll:
> ...


^^^ This ^^^

although if it doesn't happen at least once in the day, it will be tempting to open the door :twisted:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Von Twinzig said:


> Fitted one of my harnesses tonight. Nice and tight. Plenty of headroom. Must remember to shut the door first though otherwise I'm stuffed as I can't reach the door handle. :roll:
> 
> VT


Happens to me all the time. Got a procedure now:
Turn go pro on, can't reach with harness on.
Shut door or pull it up close so I can reach it.
Put harness on.
Then put helmet on it as you can't see the harness bucket with the helmet on.
Put gloves on as you can't to the helmet on with the glove on.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

NickG said:


> FoSsMaN said:
> 
> 
> > Von Twinzig said:
> ...


Bad lad Nick, I can not condone that course of action....Lol

I will distract while you do the door 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Does anyone wear glasses? Its a right performance getting them on with a full face helmet !!
Well I have washed the car, checked all the fluids, tyre pressures etc, so the car is all ready to go.
Weather forecast looks reasonable.
Really excited now, like a big kid  
Jenny


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Problem solved, just about!

Before:










After:










Gives me about 1" of headroom! I do wonder if dedicated car helmets may have a smaller cap thickness then my bike helmet which has to be 2" thick?


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi nick 
Looking good mate, not to long now.

Mine is already and waiting.
Roll on Monday 

Phil


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Cheers Phil! Not long now at all, gave her a quick wash down to, although I think this will be in vein due to forecasted rain!

Also applied a layer of Rain-x today... If it is wet Monday, this should help with the vision at least!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Jenny H said:


> Does anyone wear glasses? Its a right performance getting them on with a full face helmet !!
> Jenny


Me, but I've always had an open face, except back in my karting days.

VT


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

I use a open face, they are very good 

Phil


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

NickG said:


>


Nick, something to consider. I run my inertia belt clip side through the seat belt hole then back down to the floor bolt, makes the lap strap much tighter.










VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

That's a damn good plan, now that I'm lower in the seat I may be able to do that, before as you can see the cushion was almost as high as the cut out!!

I'll have a play tomorrow!!


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

NickG said:


> Problem solved, just about!
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Great job Nick, glad your all sorted mate.

Mark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Weather watch:










Morning currently looks dry at least!


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.myweather2.com/Motor-Racing/ ... spx?sday=1
Not going to rain till 6

This one looks better Nick
Jenny


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Oooo yes let's take your one!! :lol:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Looking good guys, let just hope they are right.

Everybody cars ready?

Phil


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

We are going soon. Overnight stop in a country pub, nice meal and a few beers. Early night ready for the morning. 
Jenny
X


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys just Finish off cleaning the rs again lol

Already for the drive in the morning 

Setting off about 5am 

Phil


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm pretty ready!

Cars ready and I have a decent tool bag packed up just in case! I also have a friend joining who's bring a few bits, should anyone need them so we should be set there!!

Sports Camera is fully charged and ready for the day, I might even bring along my other camera for a few shots.

Now just to prep me!!

Don't think I'll sleep well tonight!!!!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Took the car down the Azerbaijany car wash. That caused some interest :lol:

Checked the oil and water. Filled up the screen washers, pumped up the tyres and torqued the wheel nuts.

Chucked some tools, oil, brake fluid, glass cleaner, gaffa tape et al into a bag. Just need to sort out my helmet, boots and gloves.

Must have dropped a nut under the seat at some point as I can hear it rolling about, but can't see it. Probably in the double skinned section. Mildly annoying :roll:

Weather looks to be dry. Got at least one guy from my other forum coming along. See you all in the morning.

VT


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

My car ready for in the morning 



Phil


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

likewise...


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Looking good nick


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

NickG said:


> Ahh brilliant, that's 7 confirmed bookings then!
> 
> I'll try and contact them today to make sure we get a garage as i believe we are due one now!


Nick did you get chance to check on the garage mate

Mark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

S*** no!!!

Knew I was meant to do something Friday!! I'll take it up with them first thing!

Apologies all!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Nick, as the organiser you should have automatically received the garage number with your confirmation once we reached 5 bookings. 10 bookings gets us 2.

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I've just checked, I've not received anything with regards to a garage number. :?

There's a comment about garages and having to unload early, but no specifics... I'll make sure I approach them as soon as I arrive as we are definitely entitled to one!


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Not to worry, in sure they will let us know at the sign in desk.

See you all bright and early.

Mark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Hope you are all having a fab day !!

Very jealous sitting in work !

Please put up some pics when you all get back 

Jo x


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Great day at Bedford. Big thanks to Nick for organising it. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Good to put some faces to forum names at long last.

Car ran great. Learned a lot. Got some GoPro footage, which I'll sort out over the next few days. Think some of the boys and girls took stills too.

All in all a brilliant day. When's the next one? 

VT


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Could not say it better mate, Awesome day, could not have spent it with better people.

Car did me proud, got the bug now, thanks Jenny for sending me down this expensive road 

Cheers Nick great Job, let's start planning the next one 

Mark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

It was a great day, great company and real good fun. Loved every minute of it  
Thanks Nick for organising.
Will post some pics up later
Next stop Rockingham August 14th?
Jenny
x


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

+1 great day guys.
Awesome cars, great people and lots of fun  
Must say I love this track,
Thanks Nick for sorting it out, can't wait for the next one. 

Phil


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Any lap times ??


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Trackday Matt. Timing is strictly verboten. [smiley=smash.gif]

VT


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Eh? It wasn't when we did it a few years back. :?


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

The pictures online look amazing, hats off the there photographer.

How many do you buy? Will take
Me hours to decide 

Mark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

We'll having be zonked out since about 8pm last night I've finally arisen! (Not a fan of early mornings!!)

Thanks guys, really great to meet you all, was a bloody awesome day and massively appreciate all the help and advice given to me from the seasoned track day addicts throughout the day, what a great bunch of people!

I'll get the videos and pics uploading when I can, looking forward to seeing the official photos as well today.

I've got to say, I was smiling the whole way home, not only at the day itself, but also that a car that I had rebuilt managed to not only survive the day, but perform faultlessly thought the entire day, not sure if I should have been, but I was surprised more than anything!! I'd also say, you really don't know what a car is capable of, until you push it hard on track! Thanks to some advice from the track guru that is VT I managed to discover the brakes had a whole new level of performance... It helps if you push them as hard as you can!! 

Thanks again to all involved and onto the next one!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Mondo said:


> Eh? It wasn't when we did it a few years back. :?


If you're caught you'll be instantly removed from the premises. Timing is a huge no no, I believe due to insurances then classing the day as competitive. Your actually not even allowed to data log according to MSV's terms and conditions.

If you want timings, then it needs to be a "testing" day, which are available, but about £50-100 dearer.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmmm... well, when I say 'timing' I mean they were timing us. We had maybe... 20 minutes of warmup/track familarisation, during which it became apparent they were timing our laps as there was a big telly in the 'resting room' :?: with peoples' names and lap times on it. From then on it got (admittedly only mildly) competitive.

The day culminated with each of us doing a warm-up lap, two timed hot laps, and a cool down lap. Maybe it was a different kind of day we did. I had no idea it would be timed at all and we certainly didn't race - there were only ever 3 of us out at a time, nicely staggered - but it did add to the excitement.

No matter; looking forward to the pics/vids.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Was that a "How fast" session at Rockingham Mondo? Sounds like one?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Von Twinzig said:


> Trackday Matt. Timing is strictly verboten. [smiley=smash.gif]
> 
> VT


And no one had in car video they can work it out from ??


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

NickG said:


> Was that a "How fast" session at Rockingham Mondo? Sounds like one?


It was a how fast session we did a few years back. But it was a bedford.

Be interesting to see lap times, what track did you do?

Timing is not allowed but you can run harrys lap timer on your phone or look at your go pro footage!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I thought it sounded like one, but didn't realise they done them at Bedford too! It's was the full circuit we used, GT I think it's called!

Of course they can be worked out, once I've turned all my footage the right way up :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

NickG said:


> I thought it sounded like one, but didn't realise they done them at Bedford too! It's was the full circuit we used, GT I think it's called!
> 
> Of course they can be worked out, once I've turned all my footage the right way up :twisted: :lol:


haha hate that. I did the SEN circuit back in FEB, was meant to be the GP but they were still working on it at the time


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

My first session has finally uploaded!!!

6 More to go!

12:55 for some terrible out braking of myself! :lol:


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Amazing video quality mate, great run, looking forward to the other 6 

Was relieving every part of that fantastic track with you, good times 

Mark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

You'll love the last session when it uploads then as I was following you for 2-3 laps! 

It was an awesome track wasn't it!!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

NickG said:


> Was that a "How fast" session at Rockingham Mondo? Sounds like one?


Ah, yes, that'll be it - it was a 'How Fast' session. D'oh.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi nick

Great video mate, looking forward to the next one.
Nice shot of me coming passed lol
I think I need to slow down a little lol

It was great to be on track with every one 

Phil


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Good video Nick and very good picture quality. Mine are rubbish quality compared to that but its only a little cheap dashcam.
I am trying to upload one now but it takes ages. I need to get as fast as Phil before the next track day :roll: :roll: 
Jenny


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

NickG said:


> You'll love the last session when it uploads then as I was following you for 2-3 laps!
> 
> It was an awesome track wasn't it!!


Sounds good mate, can not wait, I was watching all the other cars, just see which I knew, did see Phil  and the old 911 which was an awesome machine.

Will be keeping my eyes peeled, great to see friends in action.

Mark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Couple of laps in the RS






Jenny


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

The quality of the Go pro's really is awesome, watched Nicks on my Apple TV with 50inch picture, just like being in the car with him, may look into getting one 

Looking forward for tomorrow for Jenny's footage 

Mark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

FoSsMaN said:


> The quality of the Go pro's really is awesome, watched Nicks on my Apple TV with 50inch picture, just like being in the car with him, may look into getting one
> 
> Looking forward for tomorrow for Jenny's footage
> 
> ...


Its on Mark :wink:


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Here's one sent over from Longman (Paul) off my other forum, driving his 3.2 Carrera.....






VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Von Twinzig said:


> Here's one sent over from Longman (Paul) off my other forum, driving his 3.2 Carrera.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jenny H said:


> Couple of laps in the RS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A couple of great videos!! Might have to try the helmet cam myself next time!!



FoSsMaN said:


> The quality of the Go pro's really is awesome, watched Nicks on my Apple TV with 50inch picture, just like being in the car with him, may look into getting one


I was very impressed too, mines actually a Toshiba Camilo Xsports. It's about £180 and films in 1080p 60FPS which rally does give some incredible footage! I believe the equivalent go pro is about £350 (that was last year mind you!)


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Jenny H said:


> FoSsMaN said:
> 
> 
> > The quality of the Go pro's really is awesome, watched Nicks on my Apple TV with 50inch picture, just like being in the car with him, may look into getting one
> ...


Nice run Jen, your dash cam does a fine job.

That RS certainly does shift down that straight, nice exhaust note too.

I'm ready for more now 

Mark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Session 2 has now uploaded too!






Jen, i believe you feature from around 8:00 onwards


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Hi Guys where can i see the videos?

Jo x


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

jojo.f said:


> Hi Guys where can i see the videos?
> 
> Jo x


Hi Jo,

They should be embedded within our posts, if not try these links;


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Just watched your video again Jen, with the sound right up... Damn that engine sounds amazing!!


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

NickG said:


> Just watched your video again Jen, with the sound right up... Damn that engine sounds amazing!!


It does sound good  kept forgetting to press the S button to open the valve but I think it opens anyway at certain revs


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I've also finally gotten around to quickly editing a few of my static shots from the day...


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Von Twinzig said:


> Here's one sent over from Longman (Paul) off my other forum, driving his 3.2 Carrera.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks VT for sharing, great video of Paul's amazing Porsche in action.

cheers

Mark


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

NickG said:


> Session 2 has now uploaded too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another great run Nick, made even better when watching cars you know on track
loved the Jen section, sucked me right in 

will be checking out that camera, some great deals on eBay 

Mark 8)


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Great pictures Nick


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

FoSsMaN said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > Session 2 has now uploaded too!
> ...


Cheers Mark! I had a look earlier, Amazon are selling them for around £120 if I remember, an absolute bargain I'd say!



Jenny H said:


> Great pictures Nick


Thanks Jen, if you want any emailing over let me know


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

NickG said:


> FoSsMaN said:
> 
> 
> > NickG said:
> ...


I have some pics to upload just need to resize them


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Awesome, looking forward to seeing them! 

I'm looking to download some of the MSV Photo's from the day, I've picked 10 that i want to get, which will cost £25. With their price breaking you can actually download 20 for £30 or bizarrely 30 for £30... is anyone else looking to buy some and fancies sharing?

http://www.msvtphotography.com/car_trackdays_ba.html


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I have already bought the 30 for £30 with a few pictures of other cars that I liked. I did notice there was some pics of your car in with the white ones
Jenny


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Sucked in like the rest of you guys :roll: At least the photography was half way reasonable this time.

Much flatter in the corners now....



















VT


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Great pic's VT, I'm sucked in to 30 for me + one with the MSV frame, will Definitely be getting pics of friends cars as well, next few days time.

mark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Great videos and photos.

I still got to sort mine out lol

Phil


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Session 3

VT features in this one a little bit! Speaking of... how are your Videos coming along VT?


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Cracking run Nick, so good mate.

Mark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Well i'm still cracking on with the videos! :lol:

Session 4


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

NickG said:


> jojo.f said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys where can i see the videos?
> ...


Nick thanks for these - i was trying to view them from work (obviously really busy day!)

They are amazing - sick with jealousy !
:wink:


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Who is up for another one then? Rockingham August 14th. I will put a new post on events
Jenny
x


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Would be great if you guys could make some or all the day, come join Me, Jenny & Dave.

Hope to see you there 

Mark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Final session now uploaded!!

Mark, as promised you feature heavily in this one


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Many thanks Nick for sharing the days events, a great set or runs mate, in which your Mk1 really proved it's self.

Obviously really enjoyed the last run, seems really strange watching your self drive through another cars perspective.

Cheers........Mark 

Sent from my SM-T230 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Anyone going to bedford on Saturday?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Not me, saving too hard for some updates 8)

I assume you are Matt?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Yep - first track day


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

No way!! That's cool! What car are you in? (Only ask as I'm sure I saw on FB you have a Mk2 as well? Might not have been you, just an assumption!)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Yep - I do have an RS but the mk1 is going to the track day.

If I run the boost controller on off I can run about 1 bar of boost which is about 310 bhp. So I am going to run like that till I am familiar with the circuit before driving it at full power. My good mate L33JSA is going to give me some tuition too so I am really looking forward to it


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Awesome!! I wouldn't have thought power will be a problem on that track, although I guess it depends on your tyres as to whether or not you may break traction under heavy acceleration!

Enjoy your day and if you have one, get some GoPro vids! Looking through my footage my average lap time was between 3:13-3:17 which I was happy with the consistency of!

Also, would love feedback on how you find the 1st hairpin after the pit exit and also the hairpin that is the 4th from last corner (you'll make sense of that once your there!) as me and VT found them both to be seriously between 2nd and 3rd but I wonder how you find it with the stroker! :mrgreen:


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm in if you do it next year!!!!


----------

